# Belkin router constantly dropping



## Leth (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all,

For many weeks, all the devices in my house have frequently been getting lag spikes and network timeouts, and its gotten to the point where I just can't deal with the intermittent connection any longer.

I have been running a ping in the background for a while now, and I'll see a normal 10-20ms for a few minutes, then randomly a 'request timeout' followed by a few 10000+ ms pings.

I have also been monitoring my Belkin router's system log, and have found that every time this lag spike occurs, the system log reports that the router's local is switching back and forth to another IP, like so:


```
Nov 16 15:59:12	 	 Warn: The origin for route 239.255.255.250 changed from 192.168.3.1 to 192.168.169.1
Nov 16 15:59:12	 	 Warn: The origin for route 239.255.255.250 changed from 192.168.169.1 to 192.168.3.1
Nov 16 16:00:15	 	 Warn: The origin for route 239.255.255.250 changed from 192.168.3.1 to 192.168.169.1
Nov 16 16:00:38	 	 Warn: The origin for route 239.255.255.250 changed from 192.168.169.1 to 192.168.3.1
Nov 16 16:01:18	 	 Warn: The origin for route 239.255.255.250 changed from 192.168.3.1 to 192.168.169.1
Nov 16 16:01:18	 	 Warn: The origin for route 239.255.255.250 changed from 192.168.169.1 to 192.168.3.1
```
Does anyone have any idea what is causing this IP switching? It's driving me insane! :banghead:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What router are you using? 

The 192.168.x.x is your local subnet. The .1 would be the default gateway of each subnet. But I don't know why you would have two local subnet configured or why the router would be switching between them.


----------



## Leth (Nov 16, 2012)

The router is a Belkin N750 DB, so it does have both the 2.4GHz and 5GHz band, could that explain the presence of two subnets?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please try a reset of the belkin router, and re-configure WAN settings and wireless settings from scratch.

To do a reset press and hold the reset button or use an opened paperclip and insert into small hole in back of router and press and hold for between 10 to 20 seconds until all lights flash on router to indicate reset has been successful.

Re-configure your WAN settings with connection to your modem or ADSL modem/router and your wireless settings.


----------



## Leth (Nov 16, 2012)

I've done multiple full system resets, to no avail.

Again, the syslog entries that correspond with my lag spikes are:


```
Nov 18 15:13:08	 	 received REQUEST
Nov 18 15:13:08	 	 sending ACK to 192.168.3.23
Nov 18 15:13:08	 	 sending ACK to 192.168.3.23
Nov 18 15:13:10	 	 Warn: The origin for route 239.255.255.250 changed from 192.168.3.1 to 192.168.169.1
Nov 18 15:13:10	 	 Warn: The origin for route 239.255.255.250 changed from 192.168.169.1 to 192.168.3.1
```
If no one has any idea why the origin is changing local IP's, maybe you can clarify what is going on with the REQUEST and ACKs?


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Have you tryed updating ur firmware to the latest vieson?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can you download and give us a shot of WiFi Inspector Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus and run this program to optimize your MTU SpeedGuide.net :: TCP Optimizer / Downloads - there's a link in the article for the Help Documentation.

Any MTU recommendations will need to be put into the router as well as in the subinterfaces of any computers that are also using the router.


----------



## Leth (Nov 16, 2012)

Unfortunately, running OSX and can't run those


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You may find this article of interest Performance Tuning the Network Stack on Mac OS X « Rolande's Ramblings and this link came up when searching for TCP Optimizer for Macs, so hopefully one of those will be compatible tcp optimizer free download (Mac)

The IPNetTunerX looks the most promising.

This prog is an alternative to WiFi Inspector and will provide the same info for our purposes inSSIDer for Mac by MetaGeek, now available in the App Store | MetaGeek


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please check on the belkin that you do not have mulitcast enabled and in the UPNP options that wan ping respond is left unchecked if your router supports those options as that 239. address looks like a multicast address.


----------

